# Cómo conectar un Condensador Variable en ProtoBoard



## Quenrreda (Mar 7, 2006)

Hola,
Os agradeceria q me dijerais por favor como se conectan las 3 patitas de un condensador variable (4-40 pF) que esta entre la fuente de tension y el colector de un transistor.
Lo q me mosquea es que 'la 3ª' es como triple, distinta a las otras 2.
Ademas, en la protoboard no encajan bien.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Mar 7, 2006)

Generalmente lo que yo hacía era soldarle un cable de cobre a las patitas del protoboard.   Si no lo haces puedes dañar las ranuras del protoboard porque las patas son muy grandes.

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------

